# Question on Slate



## greenmtnguy (Jan 24, 2020)

I have an idea for Slate for pot calls. My questions are Diameter and thickness of the Slate. Once I know this I can proceed with my idea. I have access to a multi colored Slate that occurs naturally. By cherry picking stock, I can get the best coloring to make calls. Is it worth the effort? This has been wet to show detail better for the camera flash. Also the surface would be smooth. The photo was taken for some sign painting stock for my wife.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 24, 2020)

Diameter depends on the size call you are making. The thickness is usually .090. I'd say it will be a chore trying to cut size and diameter unless you have the right equipment.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 24, 2020)

The equipment is not a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 24, 2020)

I'll be watching as well. Can't wait to see them from the pictures of slate you posted. I may buy a few 3" to see how they do. Good luck!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 25, 2020)

I would possibly be interested in some 3" as well. Good luck also !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 25, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Diameter depends on the size call you are making. The thickness is usually .090. I'd say it will be a chore trying to cut size and diameter unless you have the right equipment.


Eric, is that .090" set in stone, or is that a size you usually get?? I've been toying with the idea of using Obsidian and some Agates I have. I have an 18" rock saw, but haven't made a jig for rounding the slabs. I believe unpolished surfaces would work better than polished............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

Not set in stone. Its what I usually get. I'd say if its too thick, you won't get the vibration through it to the soundboard. IMO. Others here can input more than me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2020)

There was a few post made on here by someone using agate for the sound board. Those were awesome. @ripjack13 is our searching meister


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2020)

@Bigdrowdy1 might be able to add some input.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

@FLQuacker 
@LabsRUsII


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 25, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> There was a few post made on here by someone using agate for the sound board. Those were awesome. @ripjack13 is our searching meister


Seems I saw that post as well. Not sure how they sound but I’d love to give agate a shot as a playing surface or sound board under a clear playing surface. @Nubsnstubs if you wind up cutting any, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

Is this the one?
https://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-agate-from-homebody.26917/


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

This is it.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/friction-call-for-homebody.29159/


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 25, 2020)

Here’s the one I was thinking of. Not agate but a really cool looking call. I’d be down for a slice of that leopard skin jasper as well if anyone has any. 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/leopard-skin-jasper.21169/


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

Pretty cool looking


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't think any of those are what I remember but I've slept since then and not at a Holiday Inn Express either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 26, 2020)

Here is the result. Posted in the non woodworking more


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2020)

I can't tell anything about it from these pictures.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 26, 2020)

The problem I see with using that as a playing surface and not "smoothed/polished" is the amount of striker skip you'll get while running it. As a soundboard...cool. It may just be the picture effect, but it doesn't look smooth?? It also looks way to thick in the pic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2020)

I agree. Way to thick. If it was thinner and polished smooth, may work.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 26, 2020)

I'll check for thinner stock and a gauged thickness/smooth surface


----------

